# Problem with radio



## sutliffhl21 (Feb 19, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone else has had this problem. My gto is on 06. It has 15k miles on it. It has gotten pretty hot here in Pennsylvania latley, and yesterday when I got in my car, when I started the car, the factory radio displayed "read match error" and the cd player wouldnt work. For that matter, I had 5 cd's in the changer, and the radio said that there were no discs in the player. When I was driving, it started working again, and then I left it sit overnight and it did the same thing. I'm lost on this one.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

15,000 already for an 06. dammm. take to the dealer


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

sutliffhl21 said:


> I was wondering if anyone else has had this problem. My gto is on 06. It has 15k miles on it. It has gotten pretty hot here in Pennsylvania latley, and yesterday when I got in my car, when I started the car, the factory radio displayed "read match error" and the cd player wouldnt work. For that matter, I had 5 cd's in the changer, and the radio said that there were no discs in the player. When I was driving, it started working again, and then I left it sit overnight and it did the same thing. I'm lost on this one.


Take it to the dealer. They will hook up their computer to it and it will tell them what the problem is... A new one is in order.


----------



## sutliffhl21 (Feb 19, 2006)

If the dealer has to order a radio for it, do they have to order it from Australia? I can see this being a 3 month ordeal already.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

I would think it depends on what the radio problem is, but I would suspect it has to come from Australia. Our radios were not even USA-ified (its still in right-hand drive config), and it's pretty particular to this car.

If this were only to have happened with one disk, I would say to remove it and clean it. But since it couldn't recognize even how many disks you have, it sounds like an internal problem. On the off chance, if you have not already done this, I'd recommend removing all your disks and trying to replace the exact one it was trying to read at the time it errored with something else. If the radio scans each disk sequentially, and one disk was dirty and the scan hung and bombed out because of that, perhaps one dirty disk may cause the whole thing to bomb out if there were no workarounds programmed in it? I don't know how the radio works, so that may not make sense, but perhaps it is possible.


----------

